# I need a 10 wt!



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

Any fellow micro skiffer have a 10 wt for sale? I just sold my nine so that my collection could consist of 8-10-12. The 8-9-12 combo didn't cover all my bases. Appreciate any leads I can get!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 2 10 weights for sale. A TFO Signature series that still has the wrapper on the cork($75) and a Redbone that was a backup rod ($50). Let me know if your interested.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you looking for a cheap rod or a high end used rod?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Guees he found one?


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry about the delayed response. 777 I appreciate the offer, but I'm looking for high end rods. I have a cross current Pro1 8wt, and a 12 wt. Rplxi. Ideally I'm looking for a 1 piece Sage or Loomis 10 wt.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I cast a friend's 10 wt Loomix NRX a couple of weeks ago. Awesome if you like fast rods. I do odd wt rods. But my 11 will be an NRX. I also have an S4S 9wt that is amazing. Same fast smooth awesome. For comparison, I have 7 wt Helios that will be for sale soon. I can't pinpoint it but I just don't like it.


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

I've yet to cast an NRX.... not sure if I even want to torture myself like that. Can't afford those yet.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wait until you can. Rods are lifetime investments. If you don't like them and sell them quickly after buying you won't lose much. If you buy and love it, you will keep it forever. I bought a few $200-400 rods while I figured out my casting preferences. I'm gradually replacing them with top end rods that I absolutely love to cast.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

I was looking for 12 wts and found the older winston borons II MX for around 30% off. Found a 10 weight on fly shop closeouts.


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

Appreciate it srqfisher! Have you fished a Winston? I don't know anyone who has one. Are they any good?


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

andy.....

Sorry about not getting back to your PM. This is my first visit back to Microskiff in quite some time. To answer your question about the rod, I am keeping it.

If you are looking for high end rods, in a 10wt., I would look at the NRX, the Xi3 and the S4s. I have cast and fished all of these and you can not go wrong with any of them. It will simply come down to your style in terms of casting and looks!

I was borderline dumping all of my G. Loomis fly rods. Fact is, they may not be as popular here in the west, but they are some of the best casting, best fishing, best feeling rods out there. Yeah, the NRX isn't beautiful, but it does grow on you and when the fish the way they do, they are can't miss rods.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have had/have many Loomis,Sage and Winstons over the years. I cast a Colton XS(xtra soul) a while back. And really liked it. Plus its about $2-300 less than some. I have heard nothing but good on their reels also. That drag is bad ass. Plus they are made in the good ol' USA  I just hunted down a Sage XP two piece. I really like it.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> andy.....
> 
> Sorry about not getting back to your PM.  This is my first visit back to Microskiff in quite some time.  To answer your question about the rod, I am keeping it.
> 
> ...



I agree. I haven't casted the Xi3 but the NRX and S4S are both amazing rods. Fast, smooth, throw line line crazy.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I have an Orvis Helios 2 10 wt. that I may be selling. Not sure if you're interested in Orvis though.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmmm.. If he doesn't want the Helios 2 PM me with a price if you decide to sale


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> Hmmm.. If he doesn't want the Helios 2 PM me with a price if you decide to sale


Will do. It's brand new, I won it in a tournament raffle. Never used.


----------



## jlong (Feb 28, 2007)

Gloomis cross current pro 1 $300 
[email protected]
Bought last year in good condition used very little. 
Thanks John


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll buy it. E-mail and PM sent.

Thanks to everyone else for the offers! The CC pro-1 is the rod I've been holding out for.


----------

